# Could this be Man Made



## Mike (Mar 29, 2020)

For many, many years, they the Chinese have tried to
control their population, they were only allowed to
have one child per couple, that might still be the law.

This virus attacks the elderly mainly, the percentages
of the deaths are highest in the over 70s who get it 80%
less as the years drop, under 50s is about 17%.

So all Governments round the World are panicked and
they all know something that we don't, they don't carry
on like this for any other illness.

I wonder. 

Mike.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

A very good point Mike, and I've tried to understand it myself... There are some very good video's on it on YouTube, such as Bill Gates explaining it. You should have a look, my friend...


----------



## Mike (Mar 29, 2020)

Mike, I posted the very same video a weeek or so ago here.

Mike.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> For many, many years, they the Chinese have tried to
> control their population, they were only allowed to
> have one child per couple, that might still be the law.
> 
> ...


The one-child per family was in force for 35 years and was discontinued Jan 1, 2016.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

I was under the impression that the Chinese culture honored the elderly.  Why would anyone purposely develop such an easily transferable virus?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 29, 2020)

Lots of conspiracy theories about this virus. Personally, I think the Chinese have some explaining to do to the rest of the world. Not much transparency in the Chinese government, or most other governments for that matter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised. Despite the official explanation that came down to we public health Disease Intervention Specialists, I believed the HIV virus was man made. Some have accused Bill Gates of being part of the conspiracy to "thin the herd" since his foundation funded coronavirus research and claim that alleged research lead to the weaponization of the virus (and that's why he could speak on the apocalyptic nature of the virus). They believe he knew about COVID-19 before hand. But those who've been posting those things fail to realize that COVID-19 is not the only coronavirus strain and is not the virus he was talking about in the above video.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

Empty said:


> I was under the impression that the Chinese culture honored the elderly.  Why would anyone purposely develop such an easily transferable virus?



Chinese culture might but Communist regimes don't honor anybody. I don't believe it was man made for a second, but the Chinese govt killing their own has happened before and likely will again. What about the Chinese Dr. who was instrumental in blowing the lid off the virus in China and "died".


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Despite the official explanation that came down to we public health Disease Intervention Specialists, I believed the HIV virus was man made. Some have accused Bill Gates of being part of the conspiracy to "thin the herd" since his foundation funded coronavirus research and claim that alleged research lead to the weaponization of the virus (and that's why he could speak on the apocalyptic nature of the virus). They believe he knew about COVID-19 before hand. But those who've been posting those things fail to realize that COVID-19 is not the only coronavirus strain and is not the virus he was talking about in the above video.


Good to hear from a familiar voice of authority.  Question - don't viruses mutate naturally?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2020)

I _would be_ surprised. Very much so. I believe this (and HIV) are instances of the kinds of species-jumping viruses we've been warned of for decades, not of conspiracies.

Then again, I believe we landed on the moon, that the Holocaust really happened, that global warming is for real, and that there are no aliens in Roswell, NM, so perhaps my apparent naivetè should be viewed with some suspicion, too.  

Governments lie endlessly, ours included. Especially these days. That's why I look to scientists for information, not politicians.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

The experts all say there's not a chance the virus was man made. I tend to believe them. But I don't tend to believe conspiracy theories. I have no doubt we landed on the moon, 9-11 wasn't an inside job, Elvis is dead, etc.

Edit to add: Star Song and I must have been typing at the same time. Great minds and all that...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Chinese culture might but Communist regimes don't honor anybody. I don't believe it was man made for a second, but the Chinese govt killing their own has happened before and likely will again. What about the Chinese Dr. who was instrumental in blowing the lid off the virus in China and "died".


I remember hearing about this doctor, who got flack over the big reveal - but, I didn't know he died.  Don't know if it was a suspicious death.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

Empty said:


> I remember hearing about this doctor, who got flack over the big reveal - but, I didn't know he died.  Don't know if it was a suspicious death.



Yea he died from the virus and he was a healthy 30 something until he got the virus. He probably did die from the virus but I wouldn't put it past the Chinese. You've likely seen those videos from China of people being carried kicking and screaming into Chinese hospitals. Never saw so many people reacting that way to get "help"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

Someone just posted this on another networking site. Haven't watched the entire video yet but what I've seen so far intrigues me enough to want to continue to watch later:


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Someone just posted this on another networking site. Haven't watched the entire video yet but what I've seen so far intrigues me enough to want to continue to watch later:



That guy sees conspiracy theories in everything:
Originally working as a BBC television sports presenter, Icke claims he saw former British Prime Minister Ted Heath's eyes turn black while the two waited for a Sky News interview in 1989.[9][10] In 1990, while spokesman for the Green Party, he visited a psychic who he said told him he had been placed on earth for a purpose and would begin to receive messages from the spirit world.[11] The events led him to announce the following year that he was a "Son of the Godhead"[6] and that the world would soon be devastated by tidal waves and earthquakes, a prediction he repeated on the BBC's primetime show _Wogan_.[12][13] The show turned him from a respected household name into someone who received widespread public ridicule.[14]

I believe he believes "lizard people " from other planets have infiltrated earth! No kidding, I'm pretty sure I saw  a video of him espousing that.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

Here it is about Icke :He believes that an inter-dimensional race of reptilian beings called the Archons (or Anunnaki) have hijacked the earth and that a genetically modified human–Archon hybrid race of shape-shifting reptilians, also known as the "Babylonian Brotherhood", the Illuminati, or the 'elite', manipulate global events to keep humans in constant fear so the Archons can feed off the 'negative energy' this 

I wouldn't give much credence to anything he says.


----------



## Mike (Mar 29, 2020)

I remember when the BBC got rid of him, he had
become an embarrassment, it was hard to listen to
him.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Mar 29, 2020)

The "Common Cold" is a Corona Virus, the name comes
from the shape of the virus, somebody reckoned that it
is "Crown" shaped, so it is not new and since ever I can
remember, somebody has been looking for a cure for that,
so those attempts could easily have altered the original
and caused all this upset.

Governments must have been told what it is, why would
the whole World shut down?

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2020)

I believe that it is a possibility worth considering.

_"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth."_ - Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

StarSong, your reply #10 was excellent. I agree with every word of it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> Mike, I posted the very same video a week or so ago here.
> 
> Mike.



Sorry Buddy, Have trouble remembering everything I see and read... Especially these days...


----------



## Victor (Mar 29, 2020)

Meanwhile the deaths from cancer, heart disease, others and auto accidents
far exceed the number from the virus, so far.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2020)

The entire globe is under stress, trying to deal with this epidemic....trying to deal with the sick, and racing to find a cure.  At this point, there are far more questions, than answers.  Perhaps, a few months from now, if/when there is a cure, and society begins to return to normal, there will be a serious investigation into how this virus was started, and how it was able to become a global pandemic so quickly.  

The "official" statement from the Chinese government suggests that this virus originated in a Chinese "wet market" where the people were buying and eating various questionable animal parts.  However, I suspect that practice has been common in China for years, perhaps centuries....and suddenly those animals became "Toxic"?????

The more I hear about this virus, the more I suspect that there may well be some truth to some of these "conspiracy" theories.  One item I find of interest is a report that Wuhan, China is very near a Chinese laboratory where chemical/biological experiments are being conducted.  

There is little doubt, in my mind, that there is a whole lot more to this story than we are being told.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Someone just posted this on another networking site. Haven't watched the entire video yet but what I've seen so far intrigues me enough to want to continue to watch later:


A two hour video?  Pfffttt... Not even slightly interested.  Even less so after reading the comments about this wing-nut.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> The experts all say there's not a chance the virus was man made. I tend to believe them. But I don't tend to believe conspiracy theories. I have no doubt we landed on the moon, 9-11 wasn't an inside job, Elvis is dead, etc.
> 
> Edit to add: Star Song and I must have been typing at the same time. Great minds and all that...


"Great minds think alike and great hands meet."
My friend always says than and then he shakes hands with himself.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

Victor said:


> Meanwhile the deaths from cancer, heart disease, others and auto accidents
> far exceed the number from the virus, so far.



Yep, so let's just not do anything about the virus because of that! That's nonsensical! I really don't get some people.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> The entire globe is under stress, trying to deal with this epidemic....trying to deal with the sick, and racing to find a cure.  At this point, there are far more questions, than answers.  Perhaps, a few months from now, if/when there is a cure, and society begins to return to normal, there will be a serious investigation into how this virus was started, and how it was able to become a global pandemic so quickly.
> 
> The "official" statement from the Chinese government suggests that this virus originated in a Chinese "wet market" where the people were buying and eating various questionable animal parts.  However, I suspect that practice has been common in China for years, perhaps centuries....and suddenly those animals became "Toxic"?????
> 
> ...


Understand.  The virus has to mutate to jump from animals to humans.  The swine flu was from pigs.  The bird flu is from chickens.  Millions of these were slaughtered to prevent the virus from multiplying.

Now the Wuhan thing.  The virus is supposed to have originated from the meat market in Wuhan.
At the meat market they bring in live animals and slaughter them there for freshness.  So if an animal is infected it's easy to see how the virus can be spread.

Then there is something about bats which I don't fully understand because when I was a kid we used to trap bats by holding up sticks with paper attached and they would fly into it.  There's nothing to a bat.  It's like a very tiny mouse.  So I have my doubts about the bat theory.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Yep, so let's just not do anything about the virus because of that! That's nonsensical! I really don't get some people.


Ouch.  Cut it some slack. If they cured heart problems and cancer and car accidents, the virus would still appear.
People take comfort in the "what if" scenarios.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

Victor said:


> Meanwhile the deaths from cancer, heart disease, others and auto accidents
> far exceed the number from the virus, so far.


Those things aren't spread from human to human.  That's the Big Difference and the weakness of your examples.


----------



## Mike (Mar 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> "Great minds think alike and great hands meet."
> My friend always says than and then he shakes hands with himself.


We used to say, "Great minds think alike, Fools seldom differ"

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

> There is little doubt, in my mind, that there is a whole lot more to this story than we are being told.



Why do people so often get paranoid about everything that happens?  Freud famously said, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."  And sometimes a germ is just a germ.

Viruses mutate all the time, at an astonishing rate. What is surprising is how _seldom _they mutate into fatal forms, not the fact that once in a while, to our misfortune, it does happen.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Why do people so often get paranoid about everything that happens?  Freud famously said, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."  And sometimes a germ is just a germ.
> 
> Viruses mutate all the time, at an astonishing rate. What is surprising is how _seldom _they mutate into fatal forms, not the fact that once in a while, to our misfortune, it does happen.



Very True


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2020)

Empty said:


> Question - don't viruses mutate naturally?


Yes they do.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2020)

When the AIDS virus first appeared, all we had were theories.....Eating monkeys, having sex with animals, gays having the "wrong" kind of sex, etc.  Anybody know where it came from?
Again, all we have with Corona virus are theories.  And the "Experts" have the same.
I think Corona could be man made, but since it's been here for years & not made us sick, it likely has something to do with our weakened immune systems.  One reason I suspect that is the allergies to peanuts, shellfish, etc.  Why didn't these severe allergic reactions to these foods exist years ago?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

@win231 
re: AIDS
Remember HHH:  Homosexuals, Haitians, Hemophiliacs


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @win231
> re: AIDS
> Remember HHH:  Homosexuals, Haitians, Hemophiliacs


Yes, I remember that.  BUT how did it get into the blood supply to infect Hemophiliacs in the first place?
And, I also remember that in the beginning, it wasn't called Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome; it was called "Gay Bowel Disease."


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

@win231
At that time, the late '70's & early '80's you could sell your blood for a small profit and I remember these places filled to the brim with heroin addicts who injected & shared needles.

eta
These places asked no health questions


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @win231
> At that time, the late '70's & early '80's you could sell your blood for a small profit and I remember these places filled to the brim with heroin addicts who injected & shared needles.


Yes, sharing needles, selling contaminated blood, etc. can cause illness, infections, etc.  But where did AIDS _originally _come from?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, sharing needles, selling contaminated blood, etc. can cause illness, infections, etc.  But where did AIDS _originally _come from?


I don't believe that question was ever truly answered, though there were theories like those you mentioned and more.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 29, 2020)

Is it not a fact that this is the fastest spreading virus of all? Keep in mind comparing numbers we live in ultra high tech communications versus word of mouth or telegraphs.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I don't believe that question was ever truly answered, though there were theories like those you mentioned and more.


It's been well established that the HIV/AIDS "host species" were non-human African primates.  There has been plenty of documented research showing the chain of custody (so to speak) from those primates to humans.  The "AIDS Highway" in Africa showed the proliferation of HIV in humans, which started slowly back in the 1950s.      

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2003/06/news-hiv-aids-monkeys-chimps-origin/
https://theaidsinstitute.org/node/259


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Understand.  The virus has to mutate to jump from animals to humans.  The swine flu was from pigs.  The bird flu is from chickens.  Millions of these were slaughtered to prevent the virus from multiplying.
> 
> Now the Wuhan thing.  The virus is supposed to have originated from the meat market in Wuhan.
> At the meat market they bring in live animals and slaughter them there for freshness.  So if an animal is infected it's easy to see how the virus can be spread.
> ...


Okay...they claim this started from animals or animal parts but now they're saying it can't be transmitted to pets or gotten from pets, even


garyt1957 said:


> That guy sees conspiracy theories in everything:
> Originally working as a BBC television sports presenter, Icke claims he saw former British Prime Minister Ted Heath's eyes turn black while the two waited for a Sky News interview in 1989.[9][10] In 1990, while spokesman for the Green Party, he visited a psychic who he said told him he had been placed on earth for a purpose and would begin to receive messages from the spirit world.[11] The events led him to announce the following year that he was a "Son of the Godhead"[6] and that the world would soon be devastated by tidal waves and earthquakes, a prediction he repeated on the BBC's primetime show _Wogan_.[12][13] The show turned him from a respected household name into someone who received widespread public ridicule.[14]
> 
> I believe he believes "lizard people " from other planets have infiltrated earth! No kidding, I'm pretty sure I saw  a video of him espousing that.





StarSong said:


> A two hour video?  Pfffttt... Not even slightly interested.  Even less so after reading the comments about this wing-nut.


This is the first I've heard of him. I posted the video in response to the OP to illustrate yet another conspiracy theory that's out there. I decided to watch some of it (Star...my ADD won't allow me to watch all two hours) because the person who posted the video on the other forum is a friend and I want to be able to talk to him about it, whether it's to debunk it's content or not. Can't make that determination until I see more of it.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

> One reason I suspect that is the allergies to peanuts, shellfish, etc.  Why didn't these severe allergic reactions to these foods exist years ago?



Of course they did, Win.  Why do you think they didn't?  Serious allergies have always been with us.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Of course they did, Win.  Why do you think they didn't?  Serious allergies have always been with us.


Yes, but in the case of peanuts, not to the extent it is today.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2020)

Given that this epidemic started in China, we may Never know the real truth about its origin.  I would be a bit skeptical about any information released by Totalitarian governments such as China, Russia, and N. Korea.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Given that this epidemic started in China, we may Never know the real truth about its origin.  I would be a bit skeptical about any information released by Totalitarian governments such as China, Russia, and N. Korea.


Yeah, well, I'm pretty skeptical about information released by my own government, too.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yeah, well, I'm pretty skeptical about information released by my own government, too.


Right on. The guy that sold his shares did it after a private meeting. The information wasn't released to the public.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yeah, well, I'm pretty skeptical about information released by my own government, too./QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, the first priority of most governments, including our own, is to protect their members self interest.  However, we at least have enough media sources that the truth usually comes out fairly soon.   Not So in places like China.....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/wuhan-residents-dismiss-official-coronavirus-164859600.html


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

I've often wondered throughout this whole ordeal if this was a man made thing to control the population. Perhaps this is their way of trying to get money back into SS. I wouldn't be surprised if it was something terroristic either. If biological warfare is possible then we can't exactly rule this out. Especially if it's being done in the name of greed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2020)

I believe that if someone (person, country or whoever) wanted to "control the population," they would not use something that they could not target or otherwise control.  And as to the getting money back into SS (assuming that you mean Social Security), how exactly would that work?  Put everybody out of work so nobody pays into SS certainly can't help, and there has been plenty of death along all age groups.

I believe that this was a naturally occurring mutation of an already extant virus.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm just playing devil's advocate here and don't believe any of this but it would make a good book or movie. A virus targeting older people would save the country a lot of money. Less SS payouts, less medicare nursing home patients, less medicare in general, less govt pensions, etc. Get Jack Bauer, Ethan Hunt or Jack Ryan on the case.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Better not publicize that, Gary, somebody will try to develop it!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate here and don't believe any of this but it would make a good book or movie. A virus targeting older people would save the country a lot of money. Less SS payouts, less medicare nursing home patients, less medicare in general, less govt pensions, etc. Get Jack Bauer, Ethan Hunt or Jack Ryan on the case.


_Logan's Run_. Everyone was killed at 30.


----------

